# going to hawaii want some mantis



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 22, 2010)

hi people of mantis forum im going to Hawaii with some of my entomologist friends and if you want i can bring back any live bug you want from mantis to beetles name your price email me at [email protected]


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 22, 2010)

mongoslade2110 said:


> hi people of mantis forum im going to Hawaii with some of my entomologist friends and if you want i can bring back any live bug you want from mantis to beetles name your price email me at [email protected]


Wow, that's pretty cool, Mongo. When you say that you are a licensed entomologist, are you collecting for your university or are you and your entomological friends some different kind of licensed entomologists? Just to be clear about this, if we were ever asked by a government agent where we got some rare Hawaiian beetles, say, we just say, "From Mungo, he's a licensed entomologist," and we're o.k. Do I have that right?

I thought that there were no native mantids on Hawaii, just invasive species from the 48. Is that true? I've seen Chinese on Oahu, but I guess we already have plenty of those.

I look forward to hearing more about your plans!


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 22, 2010)

yes i have or get permits for all the animals and i could print you a copy to show him


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 22, 2010)

o and there are all invasive but there are orchid mantis and other exotic species iv seen there i was born and raised their but my favorite mantis their is one i need help identifying its all black and kinda looks like a ghost but with more pinkish colors strange right


----------



## PeterF (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh man, my Prof never mentioned anything about a license. I hope we don't get fined...


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry mongoslade, but you having a permit is really hard to believe.

You have a youtube - http://www.youtube.com/user/mongoslade321#p/a/u/0/S3tU1WptHA4

In your profile description, you state you're 20 years old. You sound MUCH younger than that, I've never heard a 20 year old with that voice, not that there's nothing wrong with it. And in your first video about your turtle, you state you are 15 in the description. I thought you were 20? In both videos you mention your sick/have a cold, sounds like an excuse to me.

I'm not trying to start anything, but bringing mantids back from Hawaii would be ILLEGAL since you don't have a permit and are probably not old enough for one. (Though I don't know about age requirements for obtaining a permit) Even though the species there are all introduced, the risk of bringing back insects with diseases, pathogens, and parasites present in one area, but not in another, is still very real especially if you're not a professional.


----------



## Schloaty (Dec 22, 2010)

Not to mention that anyone with a university backing would undoubtably have much better grammar than you demonstrate.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 22, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> Not to mention that anyone with a university backing would undoubtably have much better grammar than you demonstrate.


I've changed my mind about this one, Mongo. My first thought was that it was a harmless act of imagination by a young kid and that no one would think of sending you any money. But in recent days, I have been seeing posts by grown ups, some experienced in raising mantids, who bought Idolomantis ooths imported from Africa, so who knows, you just might have someone send you money (I hope that your PayPal is working again, BTW!  ), and if you accept it and fake a certificate, you would be, to the horror of you and your rents, in trouble with the feds. If you intended this as a prank or simply a tall tale, it would be a good idea to let us in on the joke before it goes any further.

@Myrmecologist Obviously, you are one of those seriously bright kids. Good.


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> @Myrmecologist Obviously, you are one of those seriously bright kids. Good.


I try my best.


----------



## dgerndt (Dec 22, 2010)

Myrmecologist said:


> I try my best.


I agree with Phil. It's hard to believe you're only 14.


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

Deby said:


> I agree with Phil. It's hard to believe you're only 14.


You should see me on the Myrmecology and ant farm forum, lol. Haven't been there in awhile though...the colonies are sluggish and still busy sleeping.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 22, 2010)

hi people my professor is Steven l. Montgomery he is the head entomologist at the bishop museum Oahu hawaii look him up he is a very smart man and those vidios were pretty long ago i was never that good at spelling things and my voice is kind of high but hay we all have are problems right this is not a prank or a joke im just very interested in bugs got it from my dad and to all the people that doubt this give my professor a email of something and ask him about Blaine mills


----------



## PeterF (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm confused.

If your Prof works at a school in Hawaii, why are you going to Hawaii with friends? Shouldn't you already be there if your Prof works there and is your Prof?

For example, I work for a Prof here in Colorado. Both of us live in Colorado. I don't go to Colorado, because I am already in Colorado, which is an important aspect of my Prof being my Prof.

He should be going to New Zealand for a semester. If I were to visit him in New Zealand (I won't be) I would not be going to Colorado. Even though he is a Prof in Colorado.

Else, for everyone. Are arthropod shipments from Hawaii more stringent that ones between the contiguous states? Given the natural barrier and the great difference in pests and diseases they could carry.


----------



## MantisNation (Dec 23, 2010)

Im not usually big on making responses here but I honestly think this "mongo" is fishy. Might not be a scam artist, just a young kid who's trying to appear older. His spelling is definately not there, making errors on the simplest of words (not saying I'm all that great). His voice can be as high pitched as they are, but the voice in the video he has is DEFINATELY that of a kid's(also notice the power rangers on the wall in the video posted june 4th 2010). I had a very high pitched voice growing up, I am now 20 and sound NOTHING like I used to. Lastly, he said you'll be fine if customs, or an official asks you about imported insects because he has the paperwork... WRONG. Even if he did, YOU yourself would need paperwork/permits to prove you are allowed to have those insects yourself, not just his "paperwork", as that would only cover himself, not his buyers. Mongo please don't think im attacking you, I'm just throwing my two cents into this whole situation... if you're not an entomologist, or even 20 (or however old you claim to be), this is your chance to just come out clean. Admit to liking insects/arachnids and start from cratch on the forum, I'm sure many will forgive, its just a childish act.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

well im 21 and my prof is in Kansas just that i work with my other one more my grandpa(before he passed away) was a huge marval collector there is nothing to come clean about you don't have to believe me it was nice to come on this forum and see fellow insect lovers like my self o and i moved away from Hawaii 3 years ago


----------



## MantisAnon (Dec 23, 2010)

Hmmm... suddenly all of your videos are private... I wonder why?


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

not to proud of being ridiculed


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

forgot the sad face


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 23, 2010)

Peter J F said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> If your Prof works at a school in Hawaii, why are you going to Hawaii with friends? Shouldn't you already be there if your Prof works there and is your Prof?
> 
> ...


My info may be out of date, but back in the day, you had to make an aggie declaration on entering Hawaii and got a physical Aggie check on returning to the mainland. I found it very amusing that you could buy Hawaiian baby rosewood seeds at the airport in Oahu, and they were passed through on the mainland (I strongly doubt that you could do it now)! There are also agricultural checkpoints on the eastern CA border, though they often just wave you through.I think that the agents work for the state, though, not the federal government.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 23, 2010)

Mongoslade2110,

When I removed your other thread about bringing back longhorn beetles from Hawaii, you stated that you had permits for them. I would like to know specifically what species of longhorn beetle you have a permit for.? With your pending trip, I assume this information is conveniently at arm's length. Here's the link for you to login and do a quick copy/paste for us: http://www.aphis.usda.gov/permits/

As I stated in my private message to you, Mantidforum does not condone the importation of live specimens into the US, or such things as phasmids or longhorn beetles between states. Further, Mantidforum does not condone lying in the sales threads.

Essentially, you've come to the point where you either have to prove you have permits, or humbly admit that you don't. Your membership on this forum is at stake here. I highly recommend you participate in a timely and public solution to this situation.

If you have been lying (and admit it), you will receive 1 warn point for every person you have lied to in this thread, up to this point. Your other option is to produce disappear, not responding to this thread, in which case you will be banned from the forum in a few days.

I will ask that all other members give him this chance and especially refrain from personal attacks.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

hi peter i sent my prof an email and he is going to send me a copy of the permits than i can show you guys they have a lot of personal info on them so i will just send them to you peter and im new here and even if this is against me it shows me you guys are active on and you guys care so thats great

Chlorophorus annularis (bamboo longhorn beetle) if can which needs lots of bamboo to successfully breed and theirs non here in Kansas

no phasmids highly stupid to bring to the main land

and some Chamaeleo jacksonii

Phelsuma madagascariensis grandis

i cant sell reptiles the permit states for those educational use only


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

check this out:


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 23, 2010)

mongoslade2110 said:


> hi peter i sent my prof an email and he is going to send me a copy of the permits than i can show you guys they have a lot of personal info on them so i will just send them to you peter and im new here and even if this is against me it shows me you guys are active on and you guys care so thats great
> 
> Chlorophorus annularis (bamboo longhorn beetle) if can which needs lots of bamboo to successfully breed and theirs non here in Kansas
> 
> ...


Are you just stalling...?


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

nope just really bored and its cooled so no bug searching and i have lots of tortoise so it was cute to me


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

frey asked me to post pics when i get back(he is not attacking me like some of you) but i will do in a different site so not to start a flamewar with you guys


----------



## MantisNation (Dec 23, 2010)

Funny, that tortoise clip is from PlanetXplorer, now if you check PlanetXplorer's profile, it states he's 45. Unless you went from 21 to 45 in a day then there's no way this can be you. Either way if your 21 with gray hair like the guy in this video then I don't know what to say. This is my last post here as obviously Mongo is just a joke trying to severely irritate us members, or trying to take us for fools.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

thats not my profile or vid how am i fooling you guys


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> I've changed my mind about this one, Mongo. My first thought was that it was a harmless act of imagination by a young kid and that no one would think of sending you any money. But in recent days, I have been seeing posts by grown ups, some experienced in raising mantids, who bought Idolomantis ooths imported from Africa, so who knows, you just might have someone send you money (I hope that your PayPal is working again, BTW!  ), and if you accept it and fake a certificate, you would be, to the horror of you and your rents, in trouble with the feds. If you intended this as a prank or simply a tall tale, it would be a good idea to let us in on the joke before it goes any further.
> 
> @Myrmecologist Obviously, you are one of those seriously bright kids. Good.


it is


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 23, 2010)

mongoslade2110 said:


> it is


So by agreeing to Phil's post....you're agreeing that this is all fake?


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

Myrmecologist said:


> So by agreeing to Phil's post....you're agreeing that this is all fake?


no to my pay pal is working again


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

i was going to buy some mantis from him a while ago but my paypal is all glitchy


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 23, 2010)

mongoslade2110 said:


> no to my pay pal is working again


Oh, ok...

BTW - how's airforce academy going?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 23, 2010)

Cute tortoise video, I had a California desert tortoise that would come out of her box almost anytime she knew someone was around, even frightening a couple of guests. :lol: She would come out and bite our toes even when she was well fed. Still, the video belongs in the Vertebrates section of the forums.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

Myrmecologist said:


> Oh, ok...
> 
> BTW - how's airforce academy going?


pretty well im taking leave for x-miss but its a really nice now with some of these renovations


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 23, 2010)

mongoslade2110 said:


> pretty well im taking leave for x-miss but its a really nice now with some of these renovations


What do you work on/with?


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

Myrmecologist said:


> What do you work on/with?


well iv been there for only 2 years so im taking the basic college classes but next year im going into flight school


----------



## myles (Dec 23, 2010)

why dont you advertise what you have for sale AFTER you come back from hawaii :clap:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 23, 2010)

mylo said:


> why dont you advertise what you have for sale AFTER you come back from hawaii :clap:


Now there's a thought!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 23, 2010)

Just a quick note to say I appreciate your attitude in response to my post, Mongoslade2110. I look forward to seeing your information. In any case, have a nice trip. When I came back from Maui a few years ago, I had some seeds in a transparent external pocket of my carry-on bag. The customs folks told me that I could take seeds out, but not bring them IN to Hawaii. I have two happy plants to this day!

One other note: If your professor's name is on the permit form, he may be concerned to know that you plan to distribute regulated species across the country to people that do not have permits. It's not just a question of your credibility over the permits, but what you do with the species. Of course, I know a member or two who ships various things around the country, but your entire post is unusual. I know a lot of people with permits for phasmids, to use the familiar example, but it's really the institutions they work with that hold the permits. These people don't compromise their status with the zoos and universities (and law enforcement), however, by distributing stock to non-permit-holding individuals, let alone advertise it on a public forum, let alone prior to having the species, let alone prior to taking the trip. Of course, having access to a permit is a good first step, and I'm not convinced you don't have some sort of plan in place for this first step since you've gone to such effective lengths to explain yourself.

My advice to you is to protect your reputation by providing this information to me, but retract your offer to offer regulated species to non-permit-holding hobbyists in your professor's name.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

i see how you can miss read it there not permits for life just for these animals after that there not good anymore that why this is before the trip leaving tomorrow thanks to all that commented and ok can you take this add of i dont know how there not for sale k


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 23, 2010)

mongoslade2110 said:


> i see how you can miss read it there not permits for life just for these animals after that there not good anymore that why this is before the trip leaving tomorrow thanks to all that commented and ok can you take this add of i dont know how there not for sale k


Would a colledge student really type like that? I'm sorry, but I could barely read what you just said.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 23, 2010)

Have a safe trip, Mongo and let us know if you find some interesting critters.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

and i will il bring my labtop so i can take pictures of the rare bugs i cant have and put the pics up while in the rainforest


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

Myrmecologist said:


> Would a colledge student really type like that? I'm sorry, but I could barely read what you just said.


i type better but i was using my phone to do that and i was in a hurry sorry all for my bad grammer and texting skills


----------



## DannyN (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok, this is not a personal attack just something for other to think about. You say you are importing "chamaeleo jacksonii"? If you were a college student and had a professor in Hawaii I would expect you to know that the latin name of this species changed 2 or so years ago. The correct name of this species now would be Trioceros jacksonii. What islands will you be searching for this species on? Jackson's chameleons are one of the animals that are very easy to bring out of Hawaii, I just have a hard time believing you actually know what your talking about. How many do you plan to bring back by the way?


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

know remember what entomologist i know it has changed but i grew up with chamaeleo jacksonii and im taking 2 sterile males


----------



## DannyN (Dec 24, 2010)

Huh...permits allow for 6 males/females per trip. I've never heard of a sterile chameleon either? I only know because I know more than a few people that have gone through the process. Good luck on your trip, as I'm sure you know jacksonii can only be found on one or two islands. Take pictures when you can!


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 24, 2010)

yes i will take pics were going to Oahu theirs alot at my parents house there


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 24, 2010)

mongoslade2110 said:


> yes i will take pics were going to Oahu theirs alot at my parents house there


I'll try to make this as less of a personal attack as possible. Though I do believe you're going on a trip to Hawaii...I still doubt you have a permit. You barely know what you're talking about as far as importing animals and permits goes. You're grammar is pretty unreasonable for a college student, even one on the phone would type better than that. How do you plan to get a sterile cham? You should sound much more mature than you do now, if you're a 20 year old college student. Who claims to be a entomologist (Who imports reptiles? Don't you need a permit for that as well?) with a prof. Honestly, the facts add up, and I'm sure no one believes you are really who you think you are by now. You shouldn't be selling ANYTHING that needs a permit, (That I'm not sure you even have? Did you get it pmed to you, Peter?) nor something you know so little about. I mean other than your little turtle an some T's, do you even have mantids? Pictures? I hope I'm not violating any of Peter's rules, but I don't want someone making a "fake" add, that someone could possibly believe. (And what happens if someone did send you a money order? Would you really have what you'd be advertising? Or would it be a scam?) If not, then like Phil said, I guess you're just trying to sound older than you really are. PLEASE don't take this *too* personal, but if what I said is true....(or at least partly) can you just admit something that you've said isn't true, and end this now? I guess I kind of expect one of those short answers like "i emailed my prof like i siad and he wil send the permitss to peter". If you were who you said you were, I'm sure you would reply back to me with a bunch or paragraphs with proof that you do have a permit. This will be the last message of mine in this thread, since I don't want to start anything serious. Though of course - have a safe trip to Hawaii!


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2010)

Myrmecologist said:


> Would a colledge student really type like that? I'm sorry, but I could barely read what you just said.


A college student? Absolutely. An entomologist? Probably not.


----------



## z3ls0 (Dec 24, 2010)

Rick said:


> A college student? Absolutely. An entomologist? Probably not.


I'm sorry, but think this too. At least not professional ... amateur entomologist probably, but this don't enables you to capture anything legally... please you will think about in the nature and will take caution with your activity.

This isn't a personal attack, is only my opinion later of see your videos and messages.

Regards.


----------



## myles (Dec 24, 2010)

id bet on majority of people in this post owning illegally imported mantids or offspring of them , perhaps this person is full of it, i wouldnt buy from him and probably no one will but the attacks on how deep his voice is and his spelling is unecessary


----------



## dgerndt (Dec 24, 2010)

mongoslade2110 said:


> well iv been there for only 2 years so im taking the basic college classes but next year im going into flight school


Wait, I thought you said you were a legal entomologist!  

Even so, two years of basic classes does not make you an entomologist. That's like a second grader saying they're already in middle school.

Anyway, have a fun and safe trip. My advice to you is: take nothing but pictures, leave nothing but footprints.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 24, 2010)

> the attacks on how deep his voice is and his spelling is unecessary


 +1


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 26, 2010)

Update: Still waiting for proof. I'll probably have the calendar finished before I see a copy of his permit though (and that ain't saying much at my current rate).

Hopefully the jury will remain orderly in the meantime.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 26, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> Update: Still waiting for proof. I'll probably have the calendar finished before I see a copy of his permit though (and that ain't saying much at my current rate).
> 
> Hopefully the jury will remain orderly in the meantime.


okay i have them i will email you them when i get back from a hike im going on today


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm guessing he still hasn't emailed you...has he, Peter?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 29, 2010)

Correct. I'm going to move this thread to "Other Discussions" as it's far too popular to be clogging up our sales threads (and also too popular to close or delete). Feel free to check in with me via PM, as you're a little more emotionally vested in getting to the bottom of this and I'm less likely to remember without your help  

When I went to Hawaii in the spring, I found very few bugs. I wrote an article for Invertebrates Magazine called "Paradise...But Where's All the Bugs?"


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2010)

Same thing here Peter. I went to the big island for two weeks in 2008. I saw few if any insects.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Jan 1, 2011)

hi i sent it to peter today


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 4, 2011)

mongoslade2110 said:


> hi i sent it to peter today


 So, Peter, what's the word, so that we can put this thread to bed?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you not heard?

It was my understanding that everyone had heard...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 5, 2011)

Morpheus uk said:


> Have you not heard?
> 
> It was my understanding that everyone had heard...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2011)

I havent heard, what is it?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 5, 2011)

It was all over the English papers, this morning! :tt2:


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 5, 2011)

News papers in my area have cut down production to only twice a week. If you're talking about English as in British, I don't read those. So either way, I really have no idea what you're talking about.

Would you mind explaining, Phil?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 5, 2011)

Actually, I meant English as in "from England". I never keep track f all those other British countries; which ones are they again? I think that it is possible that perhaps my countryman was having us on. A bit of English humor there.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 6, 2011)

XD


----------



## myles (Jan 6, 2011)

this thread is still going :cowboy:


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 6, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Actually, I meant English as in "from England". I never keep track f all those other British countries; which ones are they again? I think that it is possible that perhaps my countryman was having us on. A bit of English humor there.


I thought that England was also called Great Britian, or the United Kingdom. But I must be wrong.  

You still never explained yourself. And if that post by Morpheus is the answer, my computer (or browser, not sure which one) won't allow the video to show up.


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 6, 2011)

they are just having a little fun Debby.

but really, everyone knows that the bird is the word....bird, bird, bird is the word. ooh, mow, mow. :lol: 

Harry


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh dear, Deby. I didn't mean to upset you again! "The Bird is the Word" is an old American staple. It was sung by Peewee Herman in "Back to the Beach". Maybe this link will work:

There have been a number of polls in Britain in the past decade asking if people thought of themselves as "British" or English, Scottish, or Welsh and most people stated that they thought of themselves as belonging to the country of their birth, not the U.K. My joke reflected that fact, but there is no reason that you should be privy to that information, though you are, now,


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay, are you guys ready for this? Mongoslade said that he'd sent them previously, but I didn't get them. I asked him to resend this afternoon, and lo and behold...a very official copy of a permit and export record showed up for the exportation of reptiles out of Hawaii. The signer was named throughout the permit. What's more, our member Mongoslade's real name (I know it) appeared directly in the permit as the intended recipient of some of the livestock. Yes, he legally imported 3 species on October 25th, 2010. As you might imagine, every word on the permit was official and spelled correctly right down to italicized binomials and subspecies!

I'm not sure I can re-wade through this entire thread, but I feel a responsibility to personally and publicly apologize for my skepticism regarding the truth of his statements. I believe he was rather civil about the entire thing too, despite some pretty harsh and personal criticisms.

So, it would seem that "permit, permit, permit...permit's the word!"


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 7, 2011)

Mongo, I'm puzzled, in part because I am old and it is past my bedtime. What has a three-month-old reptile import license presumably issued by an importer so that you can own the critters, got to do with having a permit to import insects as a "legal entomologist" in December/January?

Probably when --if-- I wake up in the morning, I'll slap my forehead and say, "Ah, now I understand", but in case I don't, can you explain? Please note that I only raise these questions about your "for sale" posts, where clarity and scrupulous honesty are, as I'm sure you will agree, very important.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh Good! I for one have kept quite only because I do not like to say things until I know the whole story. And my story is to follow.

What I intended to write was this:

This was an ad or offering to the members on this forum, so to speak, and I thought that it was really unfair that all these comments were made to someone we barely know. I was really shocked and dissapointed that all the comments were made and to me it was an attack against someone who for whatever reason did not cross his T's and dot his I's as a lot of us do not do when in a hurry, or like me, to lazy to do so. You should all be ashamed of yourselves. Since when are we the spelling police. YOu read a lot about bullying in schools, I want you all to notice that this is how it starts, you really should take note, that this is what you have passed down to your children and then shake your head when you see it in someone else, not realizing you may be looking in the MIRROR. ALSO, THIS PERSON (OH excussseee me, I was using all caps) oh I mean (capitals) is that better? does not have a breeder feedback or anything to warrant all this in the regular posts, I could see it if it was there and a bad report.

Now, having got that off my chest, you all need to appolige (oh, dear me, spelled wrong again) to him.

And I must say, he last week corronsponded with me quite a bit on some species he wanted. He then place a very expensive order, and twice I had to ask him for shipping fees to get it out to him, and quess what? He sent the fees ASAP. No hassle, no questions, just did as I asked, and I asked myself, where does someone who everyone thinks is a kid, get his own paypal account and that kind of money? Hummp! lucky kid.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 7, 2011)

Nonsense, Rebecca! Apologize for what? One member, as I mentioned yesterday, was called a liar, and a scammer on this forum even though a number of us were reporting that she was sending goods as specified. I don't remember you asking for an apology for her; certainly she never got one, and those statements were left on her thread.

Rich? My granddaughter Sunny is as wealthy as she is lovely, but that doesn't make her a grown up! Her mom opened a paypal account using an Email addy created for/by Sunnyand her own surety, when Sunny was twelve, and when we wanted to get her something without her mom knowing, she used one of my accounts!.

The spelling and high voice were cited by some, not as detrimental characteristics but as evidence of youth (though some of us remain bad spellers in our dotage, don't we! :lol: ). Surely youth is not a bad thing. My concern, and I don't try to speak for others, is that posts in the "for sale" section don't give me misleading information. Mongo, bless his heart, has still failed to show that he is a "legal entomologist with a certificate" largely because there is no such thing. He has also represented cave or camel crickets as being "rare"; they are not. Personally, I would hope that these are the innocent excesses of extreme youth rather than the fabrications of a university graduate student (what university was that again? Undergrads don't claim to be entomologists, legal or otherwise!) about to enter flight school!

Mongo. For what it's worth, I think that you are a good kid and I don't care about your spelling, tall stories or anything else, but as I said above, be careful about not giving wrong information when you try to sell us stuff!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't get to read every post Phil, so if I miss one, forgive me.....


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 7, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> I don't get to read every post Phil, so if I miss one, forgive me.....


Never any need to forgive you, Rebecca! If we got you mad, you might go away, and then where would we be?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2011)

Without a mama, thats where! :tt2: 

It would be like living in Neverland here with all you young uns running around here with no supervision!


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Jan 7, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Nonsense, Rebecca! Apologize for what? One member, as I mentioned yesterday, was called a liar, and a scammer on this forum even though a number of us were reporting that she was sending goods as specified. I don't remember you asking for an apology for her; certainly she never got one, and those statements were left on her thread.
> 
> Rich? My granddaughter Sunny is as wealthy as she is lovely, but that doesn't make her a grown up! Her mom opened a paypal account using an Email addy created for/by Sunnyand her own surety, when Sunny was twelve, and when we wanted to get her something without her mom knowing, she used one of my accounts!.
> 
> ...


not rare hard to breed


----------



## PeterF (Jan 7, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Without a mama, thats where! :tt2:
> 
> It would be like living in Neverland here with all you young uns running around here with no supervision!


My viison, I will have you know, is better than super.


----------



## PeterF (Jan 7, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Undergrads don't claim to be entomologists, legal or otherwise!


I disagree.

I disagree humorously, and will state that maybe you've been out of academia for too long if you don't know that undergrads will claim just about anything.

I disagree factually though. Even though our school does not have an entomology undergrad degree (yet we have a grad program for it...) we have one (one) undergrad who can properly be called an entomologist (most of the kids in the Ent classes are Hort kids or something). But this one kid is legit. He's not on par with the Profs of course, but he counts.

None of this has anything to do with the thread. Just ribbing Phil.


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 7, 2011)

Peter J F said:


> My viison, I will have you know, is better than super.


LOL! :lol:


----------

